# Rotten floor



## Merrymo (Apr 8, 2013)

I joined this site because I just read on it that someone has the same problem with their Swift motorhome as me. Found this week on my 2007 Sundance - a rotten floor that is to cost £2000+ to repair. The garage said the flooring is cheap ply and very flimsy. I wrote to Swift last week, but so far they have chosen not to respond. It would be interesting to hear from others who have had the same problem, and how they have fared. We are very disappointed in our motorhome at the moment.


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
Welcome to MHF.
I believe there has been a lot of info on this. You may like to do a search on the forum.
It may be necessary to join to access all the wonderful information available on here.
I hope you do get the help you need.
p-c


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

Your first port of call should be to a Swift Dealer. If you bought it from a Swift Dealer so much the better, but a Swift Dealer will put in a report to Swift and advise on the repair being done by the Swift factory either free or subsidised by Swift.

You will need to provide evidence of annual damp tests and habitation services, BUT in my experience most damp tests do NOT check the floor under the van anyway.

All Swift dealers are aware of the damp floor problems, so if the damp tests have been done by one of them, then it should have been checked.

Hope that you can get it done quickly and cheaply.




Note to Mods - This should really be in the Swift Forum


----------



## gorsecover (Jun 29, 2011)

Suggest you join Swiftalk. which is swifts own free forum.There is lots of info and lots of people who have had the same problem.
Good Luck


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

This is a topic that has come up many times and as has already been suggested, using the search facility may well give you many links to follow through.

The problem with Swift floors has been well documented since about 2008/9 and various results have been achieved BUT time is passing and your vehicle if now 6 years old - most such warranties have a 5 year life I believe......

Subscribing (£12.50) may well bring savings within minutes once you can see how others have fared BUT my suspicion would be that your first port of call should be the dealer you bought it from since your contract is with them and NOT with Swift so that ought too be your first port of call.......

Welcome to the forum - there is a vast amount of advice and help available through here - most of us have joined when we discovered a problem (ours was a Swift step that wouldn't retract) and had positive advice that helped solve these difficulties (in my case within 30 minutes and without requiring a 120 mile round trip back to the dealer.....)

Dave


----------



## haggisbasher (May 1, 2005)

Hi Merrymo - welcome to MHF. I would reiterate what has been said already about joining. For such a small subscription you have access to so much information and also you will find out that there is always someone with a solution to your question. I have found out so much on this site since buying a motorhome 4 years ago.


haggisbasher


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi Merrymo
When you do your search for this topic you'll find our posts about our 2007 Swift Firebrand (which is is the same as yours but with a different name).
Swift were very helpful to us and did the floor for nothing. We had to go through a Swift dealer
Why don't you join and tell us more e.g. did you buy from a dealer, are there records of habitation checks etc?
You'll get better advice that way.
I don't think from what Iv'e heard that Swift are so helpful now, or though I may be wrong, but you may have to collect the evidence yourself (e.g. from here) and threaten them with legal action if they refuse.
Trading Standards (or whatever they call themselves these days) are very helpful.Good luck and let us know what's happening.


----------



## Merrymo (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks for the very fast responses to my query. We will act on them straight away.


----------

